# lowrance hds 8 side imaging



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I put this unit on my boat this year, all the features seem to work great but the side imaging. The down scan has a great picture, but on the side imaging I can not see anything that is not on the edge of the water column right under the boat. I'm in florida now fishing a deep lake, even when I pull along a dock cannot see the dock post. Any ideas from someone with this kind of unit would be great. Thanks for any help


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

just a long shot but when running along the side of the lake, check the range the side imaging is going. I think in auto mode it changes range depending on depth. I run my side scan in manual range mode.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks I did try that. I think it is a setting or transducer problem. I found some trees in 24 fow the other day with the down scan. I then made 3 or 4 passes and could not mark them at all with the side scan. I just don't know what to change since im getting such a good picture with the down scan. thanks for the help


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Just guessing, but did you try trimming up your motor?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

On side scan the width of the scan should be about 3 x the depth. In 10 fow try using 30' (or less) to either side.
I have Gen1 units (7 & 8) and I see some good stuff using SI but some images can be subtle. If you're in 15 fow looking 40 to either side of the boat and you have a 10' long log laying on the bottom, the image is pretty small on the few inches of screen it's actually displayed on.
Try shortening up you width of the area you are trying to scan.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

that is a good point trimming up the motor , I will try that tommrow when I'm out. I will also try again to shorten up the width. It's frustrating to see all of the images posted on the web, and how clear they are, when you can not see anything on your unit. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mine made me crazy for a few months while I got used to it. At one point I thought it was something was missing or I needed to adjust but after awhile I started to find some interesting stuff and I then realized not everywhere had stuff to see. 
If nothing is there it shows that too


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you post a screen shot of what you are seeing with the side imaging? Even if it's a pic from a cell phone would help.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you try turning the sensitivity up?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

we have a high wind here in florida today so I'm not on the lake. Hope tommrow i'll try the sensitivity. If none of the ideas work ill post a picture. Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I have Humminbird SI units but I'm sure the procedures/ settings/functions are the same.

to start try setting the side image range to 30 or 40 ft. and a high SI sensitivity setting. Chart speed should be the same as your idle speed. ie. 4mph.. 4 setting on chart speed. Idle along the shoreline and see if shows the shoreline. If you can see the shoreline reading you should be able to see anything between.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok I made it out on the lake today to try a few of the ideas. First trimming up the motor seemed to make no differents in the picture. I found a dock on this lake that at the end of it was 18fow. I made 10 passes on the front of it and the only time I could see the post was when I shorten the range to 40 and sit the contrast to 77%. I would then have to be close to the dock so the post would be in the dark water column part of the screen. I could then see it well and it would cast a shadow. If I went out more could not see it.I also tried to find chart speed in the menu with no luck, and there is nothing in the operation manual. I took a couple screen shots but the sun was so bright they did not turn out well. Thanks again for all the great ideas, a friend of mine said there is a guy back in ohio when we get there that will go out on the boat with you for the day to sit you up . I might give that a try.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Check to see if your transducer is set on 450 or 800 kHz For shallow water 800 is best. Also turn surface clarity to off and noise rejection to off. This should give the best picture. Play with the contrast some and play with the range some and see if it makes a difference


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Any luck with the settings?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

nope still the same picture. I had the setting on 800 kHz , and the other two settings to off. I really think it is a transducer problem. Thanks for all the good ideas hopefully I can get it working this spring back in ohio. We moved over to another lake the average depth here is only 3ft so I should not need it over here. Thanks again


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I would be on the phone with lowrance. I bought a video from lance valentine (interpreting sonar} that goes over the sidescan pretty good. unfortunately I didn't pay much attention because I don't have side scan on my unit.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Could it possibly be your transducer mounting location?


----------

